# Independent contractor



## stacimurillo (Sep 29, 2014)

Is anyone else employed remotely as an independent contractor?  If so, what are some problems with this?  It is worth it?  Thanks.


----------



## Isabelmb (Sep 29, 2014)

*hire remote*

Are you looking to hire remote?


----------



## mzkandyd (Oct 12, 2014)

I work remotely for 2 companies (I would prefer it to be just 1 company, but that is not the way it plays out sometimes). There is nothing wrong with it as long as both parties expectations and time frames are spelled out. Most of my physicians prefer it that way.


----------



## Sunshine719 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Independent contractor?  Is it worth it?*

I had my attorney read and review my contracts.  Read the fine print.  Some contracts expect you to finance the software and computer for your at-home job.  Better companies pay for this. Sometimes, the wage is not a set amount either. It varies per client.  Also, you'll need to have insurance to cover yourself in case of liability claims.  That can be expensive depending on the state you work from. You also may need a business license depending on the state you work from. The costs vary.   Again, invest in a good attorney who is familar with reviewing these type of contracts.  Some of these "remote" companies are not up front with what is expected and you might end up paying them more than they pay you.  Check also the Better Business Journal and other publications that list complaints so you'll know the true history and reputataion of any prospective company. When they say "independent"; they really mean it.  You are  on your own.  Protect yourself.


----------



## jdibble (Oct 15, 2014)

I worked remotely as an independent contractor and the company was not too bad as they did supply the computer and all, however my issue was the work flow.  I was hired to work at first part-time and then transition into full time.  I worked with them for about 4 months part-time and then when the project I was on finished, they failed to provide me with more work.  I am still considered a part-time contractor, however they have not had work for me for over 5 months and I eventually went back to work outside the home.  The pay was pretty good, but if they aren't going to provide you with constant work, it isn't worth it.


----------



## hag48125 (Oct 17, 2014)

I have been working remotely for about 10 years. I have worked for billing companies and physicians. Talk to other people that have worked there if possible. Its not easy to find legit, but they are out there


----------

